# VeloNews: Infinito endurance bikes comparison test online



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

http://www.velonews-digital.com/velonews/201106?folio=84&#pg86

Infinito vs Roubaix vs Synapse 3 vs Lapierre Sensium


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

You sometimes wonder if the bike magazine is slanted more toward one manufacturer than the other. They all seem to like different manufacturers over others. The only scientific evidence and ride quality is determined by each individual rider. I owned a Specialized Roubaix Expert a few years ago and hated it. I bought it based on reviews from others online and from a popular bike magazine. I'm now riding an Infinito, which the magazine really rated mediocre, and I love it!! So, screw the magazine reviews, put your butt on a bike, and take it for a test ride. If you like it, but it, and don't believe all that you read.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

How does this test not include the Cervelo RS?? A nice steel and/or ti frame would have made a lot of sense too... seeing as that's what a lot of people in this segment of the market ride...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The only bit I really dislike in the test is the presentation of the vibration test results. Why they chose not to show the results with equal wheels/tires for all frames is just weird. The Roubaix frame seems to be very well engineered. I agree that working on a frame with internal cable routing is a pain in the butt. But I'm very confident in hairpins on my Infinito. Wonder what Vincenzo Nibali would say about it's hairpinning capability...


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

I could be wrong... However, I cannot help but to think that they very conveniently engineered the test to produce specific results.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

tested with 25mm tires and then didnt report the change....for the infinito, hmmmmm


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

....yes these replies are correct.

Why in the world would you test a bike for comfort with wide supple tires and smooth wheels ...then not do the same for the other bikes in test?
Of course the Specialized with the 25's on it is going to win...duh.

Apples to Oranges......apples to oranges.


----------

